# Can you hunt oakey woods wma anytime for hogs?



## sean777 (Nov 24, 2011)

Im a newbie and trying to find out what I need to be legal. I have license, big game, I will go get wma stamp and I have a 30-06, 243.Thanks in advance.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 24, 2011)

Well you can hunt there just about anytime but you have to use the weapon that is allowed at the time.  Just pick up at Georgia hunting regulation booklet from Wally world or anywhere else that has sporting goods.  You can also visit www.georgiawildlife.com to go download it.  It is mostly small game on the most part of the year.  Shoot me a pm if you need anything else


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 24, 2011)

sean777, you are in Warner Robbins. That area is hog heaven. Plenty of hoggy public land around there.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 24, 2011)

Basically, during the dates listed for the particular hunting.
Small game weapons during the small game dates.
Big game weapons during the big game dates.
Turkey weapons during the turkey dates.
This includes the allowed daylight hours of these dates, not at night and not outside these dates.
Do like cr said, read the booklet.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 24, 2011)

Seasons & Regulations booklet, page 34:

FERAL HOG
May be hunted with archery equipment during archery deer hunts, with deer firearms 
during firearms deer hunts, with turkey 
weapons during turkey hunts and with small 
game weapons during small game dates on 
most WMAs or as otherwise specified in the 
WMA listings on pages 42–60. 
On special hog hunts, specified in the WMA 
listings on pages 42–60, big game weapons may 
be used and hunter orange may be required. 
No limit unless otherwise specified. Hunting 
and WMA Licenses are required. Electronic 
hog calls are permitted. No night hunting.


----------



## 813diablo (Nov 24, 2011)

I was down there for labor day looking for them but didn't see any.  Did they recently come into the area?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 24, 2011)

813diablo said:


> I was down there for labor day looking for them but didn't see any.  Did they recently come into the area?



Where were you? Hogs have been on the WMAs down there (Oaky Woods, Ocmulgee) for as long as I've been going down there(20 years).  

I haven't been there in a long time but folks say the pigs are still there.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 25, 2011)

sean777 said:


> Im a newbie and trying to find out what I need to be legal. I have license, big game, I will go get wma stamp and I have a 30-06, 243.Thanks in advance.



Do you have a Rimfire? Shotgun? ML...................its what you need right now.................take the .22, have fun!


----------

